# Elementary KU questions



## The Hooded Claw

Thinking about getting KU for my mother who is depleting my stock of mysteries that I bought at an alarming rate. But first, a couple of basic questions:

1. Amazon's marketing never quite comes out and says it, but I believe with KU you you can have 10 books out at a time, but read an unlimited number of books in any given month as long as you return older books. Is this correct?

2.  Do I understand that there is no simple way on the Amazon website to just browse KU books only? So you have to shop through all the books available, and just select ones from KU?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The Hooded Claw said:


> Thinking about getting KU for my mother who is depleting my stock of mysteries that I bought at an alarming rate. But first, a couple of basic questions:
> 
> 1. Amazon's marketing never quite comes out and says it, but I believe with KU you you can have 10 books out at a time, but read an unlimited number of books in any given month as long as you return older books. Is this correct?


This is correct. I always have ten checked out at any one time, but sometimes I find a book that piques my interest more than any of the others checked out, so I swap it out for another one. Amazon, on their website, will prompt you to select the book you want to return if you already have ten out. I guess they also do that from the Kindle device or app.



> 2. Do I understand that there is no simple way on the Amazon website to just browse KU books only? So you have to shop through all the books available, and just select ones from KU?


There's a link to Kindle Unlimited books on the website....I'm sure. I was using it the other day. Off to look.

EDIT: From the Kindle store, there's a link across the top to Kindle Unlimited; in some views, it's on the side. From that link, which is more "about KU" and "how to sign up", there's a link to Browse the Catalog.

EDIT#2: From the side of the above link, you can pick categories. Here's the link for the mysteries.

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Thanks Betsy, I did look for a way to shop for just KU books, but since I "knew" that there wasn't a way to shop just KU books, I obviously didn't look hard enough!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The Hooded Claw said:


> Thanks Betsy, I did look for a way to shop for just KU books, but since I "knew" that there wasn't a way to shop just KU books, I obviously didn't look hard enough!


You sound like my husband:

him: "We don't have any <product x>."
me: "yes, we do, it's in the fridge on the third shelf, back left."
him: "I looked there, we don't have any."
me: <looking on the third shelf back left> "here it is."
him: "it wasn't there before."
me:


----------



## AltMe

Ann in Arlington said:


> You sound like my husband:
> 
> him: "We don't have any <product x>."
> me: "yes, we do, it's in the fridge on the third shelf, back left."
> him: "I looked there, we don't have any."
> me: <looking on the third shelf back left> "here it is."
> him: "it wasn't there before."
> me:


Monica the angel : "I snuck it in there when you weren't looking"


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> You sound like my husband:
> 
> him: "We don't have any <product x>."
> me: "yes, we do, it's in the fridge on the third shelf, back left."
> him: "I looked there, we don't have any."
> me: <looking on the third shelf back left> "here it is."
> him: "it wasn't there before."
> me:


We are apparently married to the same man...

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

We men are all alike. We're taught this way in fifth grade. What did you think we were doing when they pulled all the girls out for those mysterious special classes?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The Hooded Claw said:


> We men are all alike. We're taught this way in fifth grade. What did you think we were doing when they pulled all the girls out for those mysterious special classes?


----------

